# Johnny Winter in Halfax?



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Last night apparently, just caught something on the ATV news. I wasn't listening to the talking head, instead, this awesome blues artist, he sure sounded right on.

Anyone there in Halifax see him?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When he started touring again about three years ago - he was quite shaky. Some bad shows. But three years on the road with new management have brought him back to life - or so the reviews have said. Saw him in 70 and 72. Gawd did I ever love this guy.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

He's actually in the Latest Crossroads DVD. He is looking so much better from a year ago that I saw him here in Ottawa. Even better than how he looked like 3 years ago when he can't even walk on his own. The chops are still there and his playing has gotten better.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya I saw him last year at the Phoenix in Toronto at it was great show. I really enjoyed it. I found that he has lost a bit of his chops over the years, but he is still better than most out there right now.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Chito said:


> He's actually in the Latest Crossroads DVD. He is looking so much better from a year ago that I saw him here in Ottawa. Even better than how he looked like 3 years ago when he can't even walk on his own. The chops are still there and his playing has gotten better.


Yeah, my friend saw him in Ottawa 7 or 8 years ago. He told me he was basically carried to his spot on stage.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

yes indeed, I was there and it was amazing!!!

Here are some pics I took and a video from my camera I put on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBvNbxziZ_M


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah! That's what I'm talkin' about! Thanks for that Garret. Wish I coulda been there.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> When he started touring again about three years ago - he was quite shaky. Some bad shows. But three years on the road with new management have brought him back to life - or so the reviews have said. Saw him in 70 and 72. Gawd did I ever love this guy.


...yup. my band shared the stage with him a couple or three times.

i can describe his slide playing in one word: liquid.

of course, there are others: flowing, fluid, glassy...

-dh


----------

